# 8 Anabolic Steroid Rules



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

*8 Anabolic Steroid Rules*


*1. Your off-cycle period should always be at least 6 weeks long*

When you ask yourself how long should you be off steroids, there's a simple rule of thumb that bodybuilders often use. It says that off-cycle period should be as same as the time being on steroids.However most users rather cheat sometimes and don't stay off of the gear for the recommended time. Sometimes this is due goals forcing the users to return to anabolic steroids as soon as possible in order not to lose gains. When that's the case, we recommend to stay off of the steroids for at least 6 weeks in order to give the pituitary-axis a chance to rest and to restore the cholesterol levels to more normal levels. During shorter rests between cycles some users take additional herbal supplements to detoxify the digestive system, for example the ESSIAC tea and Milk Thistle.

This combination can give amazing results within just 4-6 weeks. Additionally, usual anti-estrogens should be used. Clomid, Nolvadex and HCG therapy for 4 weeks is somehow a standard with steroid cycles. After that, some take additional Tribulus/DHEA stack of 1250mg/day for 2 weeks together with Saw Palmetto.

Such 6 weeks therapy is done mainly to recover the natural body testosterone production and the cleansing is mostly in order to keep the liver, kidneys, spleen, etc healthy. With therapy like this one, there are many users who have had a good recovery even if still using 100-200mg of Primobolan/week (simultaneously with a recovery cycle like the on mentioned).


*2. Injection sites should be rotated*

Many steroid users most often find their favorite spot for injection and then use just that one for awhile. Once we've had a guy who had a huge skin area with scar tissue on his hip because of injecting over and over again to the same area. Injecting to the same spot can cause abscess and the excessive scar tissue which then makes it more hard to inject into that area again because of the oil dispersion.

Read the section about injecting on our website or get some e-book in our e-books section for more insight on how to properly inject steroids and how to rotate sites. 

Most oil based steroids can be drawn up in a 22 gauge needle and normally one inch of length is sufficient. With water based steroids such as Winstrol or Testosterone Suspension, the liquid can easily be injected with a 23-25 gauge needle. Winstrol which comes in multidose vials usually requires a 23 gauge but the Zambon can be taken with a 25 gauge.

A very important rule is also to not inject more than 2ml of a given liquid into the deltoids or other smaller muscles. For higher amounts than 2ml the glutes are more appropriate. Remember to inject at the rate of 1ml every 10 seconds and leave the syringe in for 10 seconds when finished. which will help the oil to disperse and will minimize the quantity of oil which "follows" the syringe out of the injection site when it is pulled out. 


*3. Do not talk around that you take anabolic steroids *

Some guys in your gym may go around and talk loosely to everyone about their steroids usage. When you meet such "big mouth", always tell him that you are off of everything and training naturally for a while. If you don't do that, you can be almost sure that because he tells other people about his usage, he will most certantly tell them about your usage too.

Most popular destination for steroid suppliers is USA, however in recent times steroids usage is especially sensitive to illegal activity and it seems that the "ears" are out there and may be watching you, so make sure you know what you tell to whom. Sometimes when our customers try to wire money with Western Union the people at the office can be suspicious, some say that rules about wiring money have changed since 9/11. Also, they may ask you for your occupation. Considering all this, bodybuilders cannot be too careful right now, and that's another reason why we recommend using credit card payment when buying steroids online which is much more secure. (also, scammers normally cannot offer credit card payment)

A recent arrest of a supplier in Boston published in the newspaper article that local police had noticed his increased muscularity before he was arrested. Apparently, being increasingly muscular and making suspicious moves makes you match a certain profile of an anabolic steroid user.

Make sure that your don't ever keep your gear where it can be found or "happened" on by anybody in your life. Don't trust anyone and you will be safe. However, sometimes your partner may know about your usage to better understant your mood swings and libido changes, but you should anyway evaluate very carefully what kind of person are you involved
with. There are women (and men) out there who may turn you in to the authorities for vengeance or some other reason.


*4. Always remember your long-term goals *

There may come times, when you will want to throw away your reasons of usage and just hit yourself with the high dose you can get. If such moment comes, remember that you have people around you who will need you for awhile, children for example, or your family. Or, you should realize that your health is very precious and fragile, and that although your body is an incredible and durable machine, it always has it's limitations.

If you will be tempted to sacrifice everything for bodybuilding, you need to remind yourself that to really master something, you have to be in control of it rather than letting it to control you. If used with wisdom, your gear can greatly enhance your life and relationships and can serve as a springboard to other successes. Work hard to keep it that way and you will never have to suffer unmanageability as a result of lopsided values in this sport and from supplementation.

Continue to explore the world of bodybuilding and the juice as a way to life. If one of your long-term goals is to become a professional bodybuilder, then at least balance it out and keep in mind that someday you will still want to retire even if you do achieve a pro card.


*5. Help the younger generation to train naturally first *

The sport of bodybuilding will stay honorable only if the veteran users help the younger bodybuilders stay off of anabolic steroids until they are at least 25 years old or more. 

If you will have young guys asking you if you know about steroids or if you could help them get some, you should always tell them "no" and feel somewhat sad that they feel the need at such a young age to use the gear. You should rather help them explore their natural genetics and use those first. Until someone is trully good at "instinct training" the whole world of steroids use and advanced bodybuilding which comes with it is a dangerous playground.

However, there is a large group of young people right now who don't even want to train without a steroid cycle. These people are endangering their health and it is important that the law enforcement community sees the veterans collectively as an opposing agency to such foolishness and risk.

Steroid veterans are not just a bunch of "meat heads" with no compassion or concern for the youth. You should not be ashamed to do what is right when the time comes. We also recommend younger users to read literature and e-books available online, written by known steroid veterans. The image and sport of bodybuilding depends largely on what the seasoned veterans do with the knowledge that they have. 

Sites such as Steroids-Pharma.com is a perfect example of a professional and organized attempt at caring for the sport and others. We encourage anyone to get knowledge before getting any gear. We attempt to groom the mind of the steroids users in a responsible way. It is an action of community spiritedness, and it defies the reckless endangerment of steroids usage by many of our predecessors and customers who did not have our knowledge. We owe much to the many who went before us as they tested the waters with trial and error. 


*6. Do not skip visits to your doctor *

We can spend hundreds and thousands dollars on cycles in order to look and feel great, but sometimes forget to maintain our inner health and spend some necessary money for health insurance and the required exams, especially the blood tests. It seems that many bodybuilders are just not serious in this department and leave much to chance or leave it to be discovered later when something is already becoming a serious illness.

You should use the old adage which says that "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure".


*7. Do not forget the three components of fitness *

You will get the most of your anabolic steroids usage when you are balanced in the three standard components of fitness: Cardio-vascular health, muscle strength with endurance, and flexibility. Derious cardio and plenty of stretching will greatly aid you in the overall health when on steroids.

With the increased cardio, your cholesterol levels will be more manageable, and the flexibility of frequent stretching will greatly aid with circulation as well as help to prevent injury. Even when your cholesterol levels are temporarily high after doing a cycle, they are very quickly brought back to normal with right nutrition and aggressive cardio workouts. Also, you should look for lean, more expensive cuts of meat and fish at all times.

With regard to flexibility, we recommend our customers to stretch at least three times each week for 20 minutes each time. It is also important to hold your each stretch for at least 20 seconds at a time because durations less than that are only good to make the muscle contract and tighten up, thus being counterproductive to flexiblity and injury prevention. But when you hold a stretch steadily for 20 seconds or more, you will feel a slow release and stretching of the muscle begin to happen. This is correct stretching at its best and is always what you should aim for.


*8. Do not become lazy or disorganized *

When we seek an answer to question of getting big, looking good and feeling great, then anabolic steroids are only part of the answer.

Some guys have had incredible cycles of expensive gear but they were just not getting that look that you would expect. If we explore such cases, we would find out that they were not eating enough of the right calories or the right amount of calories. Or they were not sleeping enough. Or they were not drinking enough water (most of your muscle volume is made of water). Or they were just not training hard enough.

Such people want to make the anabolics do all the work for them. Many had done little or no research at all about training with steroids (again, we recommend reading some e-books). This is lazy training and will rob you of potential gains.


__________________



"KNOWLEDGE IS POWER!"

Copy and pasted it was by baby1 And fuzo teams


----------



## acemon (Dec 13, 2011)

That is a great article. I love camaraderie. Properly dosed of course!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 13, 2011)

Good post Chino


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

I like it as well!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you mod person


----------



## independent (Dec 13, 2011)

#9  Do not listen to reps who tell you their gear is the best.


----------



## meow (Dec 13, 2011)

Why use cc as payment method over wu?  Care to elaborate?


----------



## ManInBlack (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome post


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

meow
Why use cc as payment method over wu? Care to elaborate?



Go to fuzo ask him why your girl said that? And when she puts your ass in a full Nelson don't come asking me about her rules! Jk


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Awesome post



Thanks!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## meow (Dec 13, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> meow
> Why use cc as payment method over wu? Care to elaborate?
> 
> 
> ...



Pffff.. spam.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 13, 2011)

Good article Chino.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Chino0823 said:


> *8 Anabolic Steroid Rules*
> 
> 
> *1. Your off-cycle period should always be at least 6 weeks long*
> ...


 

Great find bro.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent post. ty


----------



## 19986 (Dec 13, 2011)

i got round purple tablets with xo imprint on them anybody know what they are?


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

19986 said:


> i got round purple tablets with xo imprint on them anybody know what they are?



Halo


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice post!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 15, 2011)

great post


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks great stuff


----------



## BigBadBen (Dec 19, 2011)

Great post TY.


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

chino-props my man


----------



## bigmanjws (Dec 20, 2011)

Solid Post.........


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 20, 2011)

8 Rules of Anabolic Steroids Usage | Steroids-Pharma.com

-article link


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 20, 2011)

great post


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 20, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 8 Rules of Anabolic Steroids Usage | Steroids-Pharma.com
> 
> -article link



Whats your point? Made nice and clear or did you miss that it was copy and paste from the same team of network ? Same Place you found they put it their ! So were you getting at am lost? Is this your article ?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 20, 2011)

It was upload To thier site on dec 17 2011?? Just 3 days ago??


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 20, 2011)

No, definitely not my article. When you copy and paste shit you should give props to the person who wrote it and the link.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish I would have read the part about talking about roids before going into a BB suppliment shop tonight. I had a few questions, and ended up looking like an idiot.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 20, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> No, definitely not my article. When you copy and paste shit you should give props to the person who wrote it and the link.



And I did read toward the end !! No not the link but so what!


----------



## Caz Rad (Jan 19, 2012)

More great work from Chino.
Keep up the awsomeness......Education is key!


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 19, 2012)

i still think  "*keep your fucking mouth shut*"  should be *number 1*, lol

great post bro. looks like that took some time. 

keep up the good work


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 19, 2012)

Great post!!


----------



## fit4life (Jan 19, 2012)

great read,thanks bro


----------



## bjg (Jan 20, 2012)

in my book only one rule for steroids: just don't use them.... not worth the trouble


----------



## colochine (Jan 20, 2012)

bjg said:


> in my book only one rule for steroids: just don't use them.... not worth the trouble



Sounds like a boring book...


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2012)

Good read!!


----------



## bjg (Jan 20, 2012)

colochine said:


> Sounds like a boring book...



here is the equation: two guys with same genetics and same health workout for lets say 6 years. One does not use steroids and the other uses steroids for 4 years and 2 years without. 
The end result : who looks better?
answer: at best maybe just maybe the steroid guy by a little and maybe not 
so same results and on top of that the steroids guy had to go through tests, medications and worrying and health risks and so and so.....

the only benefit of steroids is that for a certain time the steroids guy looked better so it is only a short term reward that comes with possible headaches.
NOT WORTH IT


----------



## colochine (Jan 20, 2012)

bjg said:


> here is the equation: two guys with same genetics and same health workout for lets say 6 years. One does not use steroids and the other uses steroids for 4 years and 2 years without.
> The end result : who looks better?
> answer: at best maybe just maybe the steroid guy by a little and maybe not
> so same results and on top of that the steroids guy had to go through tests, medications and worrying and health risks and so and so.....
> ...



Does this book have pictures?


----------



## bjg (Jan 20, 2012)

colochine said:


> Does this book have pictures?


lets not fool ourselves it all depends on what you want, short term gratification with headaches or long term gratification with health.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 20, 2012)

colochine said:


> Does this book have pictures?


 


LMAO!!!!!!!!

to funny.


----------



## colochine (Jan 20, 2012)

bjg said:


> lets not fool ourselves it all depends on what you want, short term gratification with headaches or long term gratification with health.



Cool story bro...


----------



## bjg (Jan 21, 2012)

colochine said:


> Cool story bro...


i guess you answered my  question clearly wait until some "natty" teaches you a lesson or two in the gym then what? more steroids ?


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Gracieboy (Jan 26, 2014)

Much thanks


----------



## Sportts4lyf (Jan 27, 2014)

I just recently became a member, not really sure how this all works but, just turn 26 and want to start making real gains at the gym. I'd like any help whats the best site to look and what would be the best option for. I'm a naturally skinny guy that is very hard to put on any weight. 5'10 and 170.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 27, 2014)

Grass hopper there alots to learn. Am still learning.


----------



## Sportts4lyf (Jan 28, 2014)

There is So much to learn, I went college got my degree in sports mang/medicine. But I'm trying to find someone that will really help me get started. If their is anything you could tell me what's the best cycle to gain mass and how to go about it by ordering online, or best reputable site.i go to the gym alto but theirs alto of people bragging about it and I don't really wanna deal with a guy at the gym that's telling everyone that their on and most of the stuff they say isn't actually truthful. That's why I joined this forum. I read alto of posting and seems everyone is on the same page and willing to help guide one another.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 28, 2014)

Study  learn train fail learn from failure get back up keep moven forward.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 28, 2014)

Great fourm there a lot of info here a lot of good mods and members just ask.


----------

